# What does GOD hear?



## Gabassmaster (Nov 17, 2010)

Does God hear the prayers of unbelievers?
Does he answer them?


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Psalm 66:18 (King James Version)

 18If I regard iniquity in my heart, the Lord will not hear me:


Isaiah 1:15 (King James Version)

 15And when ye spread forth your hands, I will hide mine eyes from you: yea, when ye make many prayers, I will not hear: your hands are full of blood

Isaiah 59:2 (King James Version)

 2But your iniquities have separated between you and your God, and your sins have hid his face from you, that he will not hear

I believe the only prayer God hears from a sinner is a prayer of repentance.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Nov 17, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> Psalm 66:18 (King James Version)
> 
> 18If I regard iniquity in my heart, the Lord will not hear me:
> 
> ...



Good biblical response V1, so be prepared to get attacked. Hope you have your armour of God on...


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 17, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> Good biblical response V1, so be prepared to get attacked. Hope you have your armour of God on...



If they try to argue that they might as well be arguing with GOD because thats HIS word.
and you wanna hear somthing else, if they dont believe the word of God they probably aint saved and if they aint saved God aint gonna hear their prayers anyway.


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 17, 2010)

Only a prayer of repentence?  What about a prayer of praise?  Supplication?  Worship?

David often spoke to God simply to praise.  I assume he hears those as well, right?

What do the passages about prayers being hindered mean?


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 17, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> Only a prayer of repentence?  What about a prayer of praise?  Supplication?  Worship?
> 
> David often spoke to God simply to praise.  I assume he hears those as well, right?
> 
> What do the passages about prayers being hindered mean?



you have to believe to worship otherwise your just puttin on a show.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> Only a prayer of repentence?  What about a prayer of praise?  Supplication?  Worship?
> 
> David often spoke to God simply to praise.  I assume he hears those as well, right?
> 
> What do the passages about prayers being hindered mean?



not to be mean but can you read? the topic was UNBELIEVERS.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 17, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> Good biblical response V1, so be prepared to get attacked. Hope you have your armour of God on...



Wow...funny...keep the responses Biblical and the attacks don't really come.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Nov 17, 2010)

Just the opposite, Cruiser. Give a biblical response and the liberal unbelieving believers come unglued. A literal interpretation of the bible is politically incorrect and will get you no friends real quick.


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 17, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> not to be mean but can you read? the topic was UNBELIEVERS.



Ah....I got ya.  

You said "the only prayer God hears from a sinner..."

I assumed that I am sinner and you are as well.  That's why I was confused.  You said "sinner", not "unbeliever".  It threw me off a little.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 17, 2010)

I thought Jesus was all about "the lost sheep"


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 17, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> Just the opposite, Cruiser. Give a biblical response and the liberal unbelieving believers come unglued. A literal interpretation of the bible is politically incorrect and will get you no friends real quick.



Really?  No one has attacked yet and this thread is over 3 hours old.

Argue and post scripture over something that is not Biblical and you get controversy.  Look at the KJV only thread as an example.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 17, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Wow...funny...keep the responses Biblical and the attacks don't really come.



Hey man it all I know, I have studied the bible since I was 15 so anytime someone ask a question I just REMEMBER what the word (Bible) says, I can,t help it. it is down in my Spirit. and since I do not type fast I just look up the scripture I ALLREADY KNOW and copy and paste it, I don,t have to look it up it just comes out.

Psalm 119:11 (King James Version)

 11Thy word have I hid in mine heart, that I might not sin against thee

oh sorry.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> Ah....I got ya.
> 
> You said "the only prayer God hears from a sinner..."
> 
> ...



no i did not God does not look at me as a sinner ,but as a SON.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 17, 2010)

you must have missed this.

 a sin consciousness 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Inspiration 
Thy Word is a lamp unto my feet and a light unto my path. (Psalms 119:105) ++ So then, Faith comes by hearing and hearing by the Word of God (Romans 10:17) ++ Bible Scriptures and commentary meant to encourage and build faith in God's Word and the Lord Jesus Christ.

About Me
Name: Russ Henderson Location: Clarkesville, Georgia, United States 
View my complete profile


God's Amazing Love!
God So Loved!

Wednesday, March 08, 2006
Sin Consciousness 


I would like to address something that affects many Christians and hinders them from developing a closer relationship with their Heavenly Father. In fact, it is one of the root causes for the lack of power in their lives and in the Church as a whole. I know what I'm talking about because this one thing hindered my own Christian walk for a long time. This thing is SIN CONSCIOUSNESS!

You've probably heard someone say at one time or another, "I'm just an old sinner saved by grace." Well, part of that is true. We are saved by grace. However, when a born-again believer says, "I'm just an old sinner", it is, in reality, an insult and a slap in the face of God and His work of grace. Romans 6:6-7 tell us, "Knowing this, that our old man is crucified with Him (Christ), that the body of sin might be destroyed, that henceforth we should not serve sin; For he that is dead is freed from sin." When Jesus died and went to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- for us He completely and utterly destoyed the power of sin. When we accept Jesus as our Lord and Savior, everything He did and obtained for us becomes ours. Therefore, Paul tells us in Romans 5:11, 14. "Likewise reckon ye also yourselves to be dead indeed unto sin, but alive unto God through Jesus Christ our Lord. For sin SHALL NOT HAVE DOMINION OVER YOU; for ye are not under the law, but under grace" One definition of the word reckon is to 'consider something to be something'. It also means 'to suppose something to be true'. What the Holy Spirit is telling us through Paul's writing is that we are to consider that it is true, we are dead to sin. Since we are dead to sin we should not think of ourselves as unrighteous sinners any longer. We have been made the righteousness of God in Christ Jesus! (2 Corinthians 5:21)

Let's look a little further. Psalms 103:12 says, "As far as the east is from the west, so far has He removed our transgressions from us." In fact, if you start going east you'll never get to west! Think about it. Now that's far! In Romans 10:17 Paul tells us that as part of the covenant God makes with us, "THEIR SINS AND INIQUITIES WILL I REMEMBER NO MORE." If God, our most Holy and Righteous Father, doesn't even remember our sins when we repent and confess them, then who are we to bring them up again? If we do, we are in essence telling God that we don't believe His Word is true, and that Jesus' sacrifice didn't give us complete victory over sin. That is what the Bible calls blasphemy! There is no way we can ever develop a close, loving relationship with God if we don't trust what His Word says.

If we have a sin consciousness we will never be able to stand before God as His children with confidence and boldness. As a father myself, it hurt me when my children were timid and scared to talk with me or ask me for something because they didn't think they were worthy. How much more does it grieve our Heavenly Father when we think and act the same way.
We have got to come to the place in our Christian walk where we believe, and KNOW, that our sins are forgiven and remembered no more. Hebrews 10:2 states, "That the worshippers (that's us) once purged (from sin) SHOULD HAVE NO MORE CONSCIENCE OF SINS." It doesn't get more plain than that! Once we settle this in our hearts we can do what Hebrews 4:16 says, "Let us therefore COME BOLDLY UNTO THE THRONE OF GRACE, that we may obtain mercy and find grace in our time of need." 

One of my favorite chapters in the whole Bible is Romans 8. The first and second verses sum it all up, "There is therefore now NO CONDEMNATION to them in Christ Jesus, for the law of the Spirit of life in Christ Jesus HAS MADE ME FREE from the law of sin and death." Hallelujah!


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 17, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> Hey man it all I know, I have studied the bible since I was 15 so anytime someone ask a question I just REMEMBER what the word (Bible) says, I can,t help it. it is down in my Spirit. and since I do not type fast I just look up the scripture I ALLREADY KNOW and copy and paste it, I don,t have to look it up it just comes out.



Oh...I gotcha.  Kinda like the verse in the Bible that says the NIV is junk and that it is a sin to drink alcohol.


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 17, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> Does God hear the prayers of unbelievers?
> Does he answer them?



Yes ! He makes it rain over the Just and the Unjust as well.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Nov 17, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Oh...I gotcha.  Kinda like the verse in the Bible that says the NIV is junk and that it is a sin to drink alcohol.





Haha. i knew it wouldnt make it to 4 hours...  




rjcruiser said:


> Really?  No one has attacked yet and this thread is over 3 hours old


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 17, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> oh...i gotcha.  Kinda like the verse in the bible that says the niv is junk and that it is a sin to drink alcohol.



it does say not to partake in too much strong drink, it dosent say you cant but you have to ask yourself....how strong is too strong?


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 17, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> you must have missed this.
> 
> a sin consciousness



So, just so I'm clear....are you under the impression that you no longer sin because you've been saved?


If you sin...your are, by definition, a sinner....no?


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 17, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Oh...I gotcha.  Kinda like the verse in the Bible that says the NIV is junk and that it is a sin to drink alcohol.



you got it. and it,s about time too.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 17, 2010)

huntinfool said:


> so, just so i'm clear....are you under the impression that you no longer sin because you've been saved?
> 
> 
> If you sin...your are, by definition, a sinner....no?



the bible refers to them as sinners


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 17, 2010)

...and are you a sinner?


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 17, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> Does God hear the prayers of unbelievers?
> Does he answer them?



I will say this as to the OP...the Bible very clearly tells us that our prayers can be hindered...by a variety of things.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 17, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> ...and are you a sinner?



yes but i repent of mine


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 17, 2010)

and do you have a "sin consciousness" then?


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 17, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> it does say not to partake in strong drink, it dosent say you cant but you have to ask yourself....how strong is too strong?



Actually, it says to give strong drink to those that are dying in Proverbs.  Also, I believe Christ was given some strong drink as he hung on the cross.

Can you show me where it says not to drink strong drink?


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 17, 2010)

Pretty sure some folks were calling the Son of Man a drunkard in Matthew....pretty strong drink?



> [18 ] For John came neither eating nor drinking, and they say, ‘He has a demon.’ [19 ] The Son of Man came eating and drinking, and they say, ‘Look at him! A glutton and a drunkard, a friend of tax collectors and sinners!’ Yet wisdom is justified by her deeds.”
> (Matthew 11:18; Matthew 11:19 ESV)



Not the 1611...so not sure if it's accurate or not (just kidding guys....take a breath).


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 17, 2010)

yall calm down dont change the topic of this thread.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 17, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> yall calm down dont change the topic of this thread.



I thought that was a prerequisite of every thread in this forum


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 17, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> I thought that was a prerequisite of every thread in this forum



yah lol


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 17, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> I thought Jesus was all about "the lost sheep"


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 17, 2010)

....thus hearing the repentent prayer of a "sinner" Dawg.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 17, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Actually, it says to give strong drink to those that are dying in Proverbs.  Also, I believe Christ was given some strong drink as he hung on the cross.
> 
> Can you show me where it says not to drink strong drink?




Numbers Chapter 6
2 Speak unto the children of Israel, and say unto them, When either man or woman shall separate themselves to vow a vow of a Nazarite, to separate themselves unto the LORD;
3 	 he shall separate himself from wine and strong drink, and shall drink no vinegar of wine, or vinegar of strong drink, neither shall he drink any liquor of grapes, nor eat moist grapes, or dried.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 17, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> Numbers Chapter 6
> 2 Speak unto the children of Israel, and say unto them, When either man or woman shall separate themselves to vow a vow of a Nazarite, to separate themselves unto the LORD;
> 3 	 he shall separate himself from wine and strong drink, and shall drink no vinegar of wine, or vinegar of strong drink, neither shall he drink any liquor of grapes, nor eat moist grapes, or dried.



So...you can't eat grapes or raisins either?


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 17, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> So...you can't eat grapes or raisins either?





I mean, I'm sorry....but that's funny.  GABass, he's kinda got ya on that one don't ya think?


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 17, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> I mean, I'm sorry....but that's funny.  GABass, he's kinda got ya on that one don't ya think?



he doesent have me if yall wanna laugh and make fun of what the bible says there aint nothin i can do about that.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 17, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> he doesent have me if yall wanna laugh and make fun of what the bible says there aint nothin i can do about that.



You don't eat grapes and or raisins?


But really GBM...that is talking about the Nazarite vow in that passage.  I don't know many that have taken that vow.  I know I haven't.  

So...you are good to go as far as grapes and raisins.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 17, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> Numbers Chapter 6
> 2 Speak unto the children of Israel, and say unto them, When either man or woman shall separate themselves to vow a vow of a Nazarite, to separate themselves unto the LORD;
> 3 	 he shall separate himself from wine and strong drink, and shall drink no vinegar of wine, or vinegar of strong drink, neither shall he drink any liquor of grapes, nor eat moist grapes, or dried.



Did you take the Nazirite vow?


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 17, 2010)

i could pull verses and verses i was just giving an example


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 17, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> he doesent have me if yall wanna laugh and make fun of what the bible says there aint nothin i can do about that.



I'm not making fun of the Bible bud.  I'm just poking fun at you.

How do you figure he doesn't have you on that point?  You're saying the Bible says don't have strong drink...which it technically does.  But if you're gonna say that, then you ALSO have to exclude grapes and raisins from your diet.  You cannot choose to follow part of that passage and not follow the other....can you?


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 17, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> I'm not making fun of the Bible bud.  I'm just poking fun at you.
> 
> How do you figure he doesn't have you on that point?  You're saying the Bible says don't have strong drink...which it technically does.  But if you're gonna say that, then you ALSO have to exclude grapes and raisins from your diet.  You cannot choose to follow part of that passage and not follow the other....can you?



good thing i dont like drinking, or eatin raisins or grapes


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 17, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> i could pull verses and verses i was just giving an example



Exactly.  But you pulled that verse way out of context.

I could make the Bible say a lot of different things.  But you've got to look into the context to see the complete picture.

If you don't, it makes you look foolish.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 17, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> good thing i dont like drinking raisins or grapes



oh..and btw...it says EAT grapes...moist and dried.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 17, 2010)

prov. 20:1
Wine is a mocker,

strong drink is raging:
and 
whosoever is deceived thereby is not wise.

prov 23:31-34
Look not thou upon the wine when it is red,

when it giveth his color in the cup,
when it moveth itself aright.
32 	 At the last it biteth like a serpent,

and stingeth like an adder.
33 	 Thine eyes shall behold strange women,

and thine heart shall utter perverse things.


THE BIG ONE
1 corinthians 6:10

nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners, shall inherit the kingdom of God.

romans 14:21
It is good neither to eat flesh, nor to drink wine, nor any thing whereby thy brother stumbleth, or is offended, or is made weak.

leveticus 10:9
Do not drink wine nor strong drink, thou, nor thy sons with thee, when ye go into the tabernacle of the congregation, lest ye die: it shall be a statute for ever throughout your generations:


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 17, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> oh..and btw...it says EAT grapes...moist and dried.



you know what i mean rj


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 17, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> good thing i dont like drinking raisins or grapes



Uhhhh.....it says "eat".  Go look.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 17, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> Uhhhh.....it says "eat".  Go look.



look above you to what i told rj


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 17, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> prov. 20:1
> Wine is a mocker,
> 
> strong drink is raging:
> ...



Ok, so maybe we should get into another thread because you've got a whole BUNCH of missed context in these that you're not even seeing.


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 17, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> look above you to what i told rj



But I DON'T know what you mean.  Is it bad to drink strong drink, but ok to eat grapes and raisins?  I don't see how you can read it that way.  Either everything in that passage is forbidden or it's not.

Just FYI GBM....we're trying to challenge you on all of this stuff.  We're not condemning you or trying to put you down.  We are challenging you to grow in the knowledge of your faith.  We poke fun a little...but it's all in fun, ok?


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 17, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> prov. 20:1
> Wine is a mocker,
> 
> strong drink is raging:
> ...





Gabassmaster said:


> you know what i mean rj




None of those talk about drinking alcohol.  Only mention being drunk or being controlled by them and that if you drink too much, you're asking for trouble.

The last two are the only areas where you could stretch the text to say you can't drink.  I will not drink in front of someone that has trouble with alcohol.  I will not advertise the fact that I do drink to certain folks as it will cause them to stumble.

Lastly, I don't drink before heading to the tabernacle either.


So...can you please show me an example of scripture that says it is a sin to drink alcohol?


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 17, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> Ok, so maybe we should get into another thread because you've got a whole BUNCH of missed context in these that you're not even seeing.



NOPE i dont wanna talk about this with yall all i got to say is i DONT drink and DONT plan on it yall do what you want i never said it was against gods will to drink but it does say not to be a drunkard, if yall wanna drink yall do that if yall wanna do crystal meth yall go do that its your life.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 17, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> None of those talk about drinking alcohol.  Only mention being drunk or being controlled by them and that if you drink too much, you're asking for trouble.
> 
> The last two are the only areas where you could stretch the text to say you can't drink.  I will not drink in front of someone that has trouble with alcohol.  I will not advertise the fact that I do drink to certain folks as it will cause them to stumble.
> 
> ...



When did i EVER???? say it was a sin?


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 17, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> NOPE i dont wanna talk about this with yall all i got to say is i DONT drink and DONT plan on it yall do what you want i never said it was against gods will to drink but it does say not to be a drunkard, if yall wanna drink yall do that if yall wanna do crystal meth yall go do that its your life.



yes..yes you have said that drinking is a sin...it was in another thread...but you did.

and how...how do you go from drinking alcohol to doing crystal meth?


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 17, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> it does say not to partake in too much strong drink, it dosent say you cant but you have to ask yourself....how strong is too strong?



is that what you call me saying its a sin?


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 17, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> yes..yes you have said that drinking is a sin...it was in another thread...but you did.
> 
> and how...how do you go from drinking alcohol to doing crystal meth?



yall think just cause the bible says "thou shalt not drink" its not a sin and that is true neither does it say "thou shalt not do crystal meth, crack, ice heiroin, coicane, weed.....etc.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 17, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> Does God hear the prayers of unbelievers?
> Does he answer them?



I'm inclined to believe that God hears everything and answers all prayers according to the plan he has for that person.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 17, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> When did i EVER???? say it was a sin?





Gabassmaster said:


> is that what you call me saying its a sin?



No...it was here.

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5463449&postcount=57

This is a response you had on 11/1 to a thread titled

"Million $ Question--Is drinking beer a sin?"

You called it "wrong."

I took that as you saying it was a sin.



Gabassmaster said:


> yall think just cause the bible says "thou shalt not drink" its not a sin and that is true neither does it say "thou shalt not do crystal meth, crack, ice heiroin, coicane, weed.....etc.



Right.  But it does say that you should not be under the control or addicted to anything other than the Holy Spirit.  If you can partake in any mind altering drugs and not be addicted to them or be under their control, than by all means....go for it.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> ...and are you a sinner?



no, a sinner is a person that practices sin, I don,t practice sin, I am a saint that may sin once in a while, a plumber is one because that is what he does, i can do plumbing work but i,m not a plumber. ALL THROUGH THE BIBLE IT SEPERATES SINNERS FROM THE RIGHTEOUS.


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 17, 2010)

Back to God hearing prayer for a moment....................

God heard the prayers of Cornelius, a Gentile, a unbeliever.
God responded to that unsaved, unforgiven Gentile because God knew and understood his heart.

God knows the thoughts and heart of every man, before a prayer is even ask.

Jesus often responded to sinners and unbelievers during His days of ministry.

But prayer is primarily a means by which God's children can communicate with Him.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Nov 17, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> a plumber is one



Plumbers are sinners??


----------



## FritzMichaels (Nov 17, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Lastly, I don't drink before heading to the tabernacle either...



your a saint


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 18, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> Plumbers are sinners??


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 18, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> Does God hear the prayers of unbelievers?
> Does he answer them?



Revelation 3:20 (King James Version)

 20 Behold, I stand at the door, and knock: if any man hear my voice, and open the door, I will come in to him...


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 18, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> No...it was here.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5463449&postcount=57
> 
> ...





rj just because i think its wrong dont mean its a sin


----------



## FritzMichaels (Nov 18, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


>



easy brother, i was just playing around...  i was acting like the liberal unbeleiving believer here... twisting and turning what little scripture they know to fit their ignorance of God and their perverted lifestyles...


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 18, 2010)

oh i know, i,m just acting like im taking you for real,


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 18, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> rj just because i think its wrong dont mean its a sin





So...let me get this right.  All sins are wrong.

But...all wrong things are not sins?

If that is the case, what is your guide to what is wrong and right?  What is your guide as to what is sin and not sin?


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 18, 2010)

James 4:17 (Amplified Bible)
17So any person who knows what is right to do but does not do it, to him it is sin.

he said just because HE THINKS IT IS WRONG. we should slow down and read what people are saying, this would make things a lot easier.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 18, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> So...let me get this right.  All sins are wrong.
> 
> But...all wrong things are not sins?
> 
> If that is the case, what is your guide to what is wrong and right?  What is your guide as to what is sin and not sin?



drinking is wrong to me but others would beg to differ its not a sin


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2010)

I think the original question is mute.  Why would an unbeliever pray?  Either he is a believer that there is a God and He can hear him or he wouldn't be praying.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 18, 2010)

Randy said:


> I think the original question is mute.  Why would an unbeliever pray?  Either he is a believer that there is a God and He can hear him or he wouldn't be praying.



no randy i brung this up because ive seen a few that didnt believe the way the bible is(as in they dont follow but still belive in A GOD) not Jesus Christ but they say they are praying for you.


----------



## Big7 (Nov 29, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> Numbers Chapter 6
> 2 Speak unto the children of Israel, and say unto them, When either man or woman shall separate themselves to vow a vow of a Nazarite, to separate themselves unto the LORD;
> 3 	 he shall separate himself from wine and strong drink, and shall drink no vinegar of wine, or vinegar of strong drink, neither shall he drink any liquor of grapes, nor eat moist grapes, or dried.



 You ever eat a raisin?


----------



## thedeacon (Nov 30, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> Does God hear the prayers of unbelievers?
> Does he answer them?



YES God hears the prayers of unbelievers:

God rains on the just and the unjust. I don't know to what extent or if it is the same, I have often wondered about this also. 

He answered my prayers before I was a Christian.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Nov 30, 2010)

wrong. God does not hear the unbelievers prayers until they repent and turn to him for salvation. even Jesus did not pray for the world. he didnt want to waste his time.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re:*

God hears anyone who fits this Verse 2 description:

Isaish 66:1-2
1 Thus says the LORD:
    "Heaven is My throne, And earth is My footstool. 
     Where is the house that you will build Me? 
     And where is the place of My rest? 
2 For all those things My hand has made, 
   And all those things exist,” Says the LORD. 
   "But on this one will I look:  
     On him who is poor and of a contrite spirit, 
     And who trembles at My word."


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 30, 2010)

formula1 said:


> God hears anyone who fits this Verse 2 description:
> 
> Isaish 66:1-2
> 1 Thus says the LORD:
> ...




Thumbs up.

God hears before the words are spoken.
Voices and words were created for us humans.
God hears a mans heart and God will hear which ever prayer (or person) He choses to here.
No one on this forum knows who God will respond to or who God will not respond to.
The Bible records far too many variables for us to decide.

I know that God heard the prayers of Gentiles, and responded to them, before Jesus had been made available to them.

Back to the original post, if an unbeliever is going to remember you in their prayers, someone needs to be praying for them.  And teaching them about prayer.


----------



## Big7 (Nov 30, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> wrong. God does not hear the unbelievers prayers until they repent and turn to him for salvation. even Jesus did not pray for the world. he didnt want to waste his time.



RONG!



formula1 said:


> God hears anyone who fits this Verse 2 description:
> 
> Isaish 66:1-2
> 1 Thus says the LORD:
> ...



BINGO!



Ronnie T said:


> Thumbs up.
> 
> God hears before the words are spoken.
> Voices and words were created for us humans.
> ...



There you go. Done deal.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Nov 30, 2010)

At least I can spell 'wrong'...


----------



## FritzMichaels (Dec 8, 2010)

Big7 said:


> RONG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(John 9:31)  -  Now we know that God heareth not sinners: but if any man be a worshipper of God, and doeth his will, him he heareth.

There ya go done deal...


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 8, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> (John 9:31)  -  Now we know that God heareth not sinners: but if any man be a worshipper of God, and doeth his will, him he heareth.
> 
> There ya go done deal...



Thats the verse i was waitng on!! but yall dont get the "sinner" part confused he is talking about unbelievers...... im just waiting on someone to say "well your a sinner"


----------



## FritzMichaels (Dec 8, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> Thats the verse i was waitng on!! but yall dont get the "sinner" part confused he is talking about unbelievers...... im just waiting on someone to say "well your a sinner"



Yeh, I give it about 5 minutes before somebody stands up and screams, 'you're a sinner too...'! 

thats because they can only 'divide the word' and not 'rightly divide the word'...


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm not so sure I would allow the words of that group of men in John 9 to establish Biblical doctrine concerning who God hears and doesn't.

I don't think their words fall under the heading of "inspired".


----------



## FritzMichaels (Dec 8, 2010)

All of the words of the Lord are pure. All of the word of God is given by inspiration.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> I'm not so sure I would allow the words of that group of men in John 9 to establish Biblical doctrine concerning who God hears and doesn't.
> 
> I don't think their words fall under the heading of "inspired".



I have to agree as one verse alone doesn't a doctrine make, though I do accept in context that this story provides a great truth.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Dec 8, 2010)

There are many verses like this in the bible not just one. Can God hear the prayer of the wicked and answer that prayer? of course He can if He decides to. But the bible is clear, most of the time, God will not hear the carnal man.  The ungodly are the enemies of God.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 8, 2010)

My bible isnt "inspired" by the word of god it is the word of god

IDK WHAT IN THE WORLD YALL READING FROM


----------



## formula1 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re:*

Sorry you don't like the word "inspired", so I removed it for your benefit. But it means nothing more than God is the author (i.e. His inspiration(His Spirit) is the source of all Truth).


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 8, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> *My bible isnt "inspired"* by the word of god it is the word of god
> 
> IDK WHAT IN THE WORLD YALL READING FROM



2 Timothy 3:16
All Scripture is inspired by God and profitable for teaching, for reproof, for correction, for training in righteousness;

*I think you're about one of the most antagonistic people we've had on this forum in a long time.        sorry, it's just that I know how much you like that little guy!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re:*



Ronnie T said:


> 2 Timothy 3:16
> All Scripture is inspired by God and profitable for teaching, for reproof, for correction, for training in righteousness;



The truth you speak is better, RonnieT. I thought about quoting that scripture, but was attempting to be a peacemaker.  There are some amazing truths expressed on here quite often in the midst of a rash of emptiness, but you gotta test the spirits!  God bless!


----------



## Israel (Dec 8, 2010)

Act 10:1  There was a certain man in Caesarea called Cornelius, a centurion of the band called the Italian band, 
Act 10:2  A devout man, and one that feared God with all his house, which gave much alms to the people, and prayed to God alway. 
Act 10:3  He saw in a vision evidently about the ninth hour of the day an angel of God coming in to him, and saying unto him, Cornelius. 
Act 10:4  And when he looked on him, he was afraid, and said, What is it, Lord? And he said unto him, Thy prayers and thine alms are come up for a memorial before God. 

Surely he prayed in faith...but as yet he had not heard the good news of Jesus the Christ.
Now, do you mean "rejectors of the gospel" when you say unbeliever? Or one who may have not yet heard?


----------

